# box rail?



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I wanna make one outta wood. Any Sugesstions?:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2008)

I made one years ago but never had a good top sheet so it wasn't that great.

Pretty much just frame out a rectangle in one piece as long as you can. If you have a truck and can get 12' 2x4s then make it 12, if not you can fit an 8'er in just about any car by putting down the back seat and feed it into the trunk. I'd say 6-8 2x4s should do it.

Put down a piece of plywood on the top and the sides and that will sure it up.

Lay some type of plastic sheet on the top, use counter sink screws so you don't catch an edge on anything sticking up, then you should be all set. After a quick google, polycarbonate plastic sheet sounds the best. Might just have to use whatever home depot has and wax it up.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2008)

Yeah, made one tonight. (another coming tommorow)

I made an 8ft box, 2 feet tall, and 11 1/4 inches wide. Then, tommorow, I'm making a 4ftx2ftx11 1/4 inch box, as a lead up to the 8 footer.Basically, just throw the frame together using 2x4s and nails. I didn't even need to get plywood for my boxes, because my topsheet was thick enough to support itself. Also, when making your frame: don't go half-assed. You need it to be solid, remember, you're jumping up and down on it at excessive speeds. PUT IN EXTRA SUPPORTS

Anyways, just plan out your box frame and head to home depot. Look around, find things that look slide-y, and give it a go. 

P.S.... I'd reccomend not putting plywood on the sides. You could, but I like moving around my box, and it's hard when the sides are covered up lol. Not to mention, you can also pack the snow down on the inner part of the frame, to make sure the box is stable.

Flicks up tommorow of the 8 footer, and I'll get some flicks of making the 4 footer.


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i have made so many boxes and rails including a small c box 
and the 2 guys above me are right about making the frame. 
you dont need skirting (plywood on the sides) but it looks better and is safer, just a little more expensive 

and as for the plastic sheeting i have covered all my boxes with polythyelene 
its expensive but i think its best stuff you can get for box material. it feels just like the stuff they use at resorts 

i have always gotten 3/8 inch thick and that works beautifully but you might be able to get 1/4 inch thick to save money it just might be harder to countersink the screws 

High Density Polyethylene (HDPE) Sheeting - US Plastic Corporation


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

good call, lots of support and a polythyelene top should be good to go.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Make sure you use the at least high density poly, better to use UHMW polyethylene, and stay away fromthe low density stuff because it doesn't slide very well. But if you're going to spend the cash try and get the UHMW for a top sheet you won't regret it. Here's a good link explaining the advantages of UHMW poly
Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene (UHMW-PE)

And pretty much no matter what you make a box out of its going to be heavy so make sure you have a spot for it so you're not required to lug it around all the time.


----------

